# [RISOLTO] conflitto dev-php/php dev-lang/php

## funkoolow

salve a tutti,

ho portato a termine da poco il passaggio al "nuovo" php di portage, ma il vecchio continua a bussare alla mia porta:

```
emerge -puD world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-lang/php-4.4.1-r2)

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/daemontools-0.76-r5 [0.76-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/ethereal-0.10.13-r2 [0.10.13-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4 [1.0.7-r2]
```

qualche idea? devo cambiare qualche use?

grazie a tutti.

----------

## .:chrome:.

aggiungi un -t alla stringa di emerge e vedi chi lo richiede. poi ovviamente disinstallalo

facilmente sarà mod_php che non esiste più come pacchetto indipendente, ma è integrato in php

----------

## funkoolow

uhmmmmm...

```
emerge -puDt world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-lang/php-4.4.1-r2)

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4 [1.0.7-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/ethereal-0.10.13-r2 [0.10.13-r1] 

[nomerge      ] www-apps/mediawiki-1.5.3  

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/php-4.4.1-r2  

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/daemontools-0.76-r5 [0.76-r4]

```

al che mi sono detto: "vuoi vedere che ce l'ho ancora installato, altro che dipendenza?"

```
funkserver funkoolow # emerge -p dev-php/php

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-php/php-4.4.0-r4

```

e zac! rimosso:

```
funkserver funkoolow # emerge -C dev-php/php

 dev-php/php

    selected: 4.4.0-r4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging dev-php/php-4.4.0-r4...
```

senonchè...

```
funkserver funkoolow # emerge -puDt world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-lang/php-4.4.1-r2)

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4 [1.0.7-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/ethereal-0.10.13-r2 [0.10.13-r1] 

[nomerge      ] www-apps/mediawiki-1.5.3  

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/php-4.4.1-r2  

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/daemontools-0.76-r5 [0.76-r4] 

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/fluxspace-0.0.3-r1  

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/swig-1.3.21  

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-php/php-4.4.0-r4  
```

continuo a non capire...

----------

## .:chrome:.

è richiesto da swig, che a sua volta è richiesto da fluxspace... 

strano, perché se io provo ad installare fluxspace non mi richiede swig. mi spiazza un po' questa cosa.

potrei proporti di rimuovere fluxspace e swig, installare php, e reinstallare quei due per poi vedere cosa succede, ma si tratterebbe proprio di un esperimento. non so se hai voglia di provare...

----------

## Scen

Oppure, più semplicemente, disabilita il supporto a PHP per il pacchetto dev-lang/swig, aggiungendo la voce

```

dev-lang/swig -php

```

in (etc/portage/package.use (anche io avevo il tuo stesso problema, e ho risolto così!  :Smile:  )

----------

## Ty[L]eR

non si potrebbe inserire dev-php/php in package.provided? perchè alla fine del-lang/php svolte la stessa funzione o mi son perso qualcosa?

----------

## Luca89

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Oppure, più semplicemente, disabilita il supporto a PHP per il pacchetto dev-lang/swig, aggiungendo la voce
> 
> ```
> 
> dev-lang/swig -php
> ...

 

Mi pare la soluzione migliore, inoltre proporrei di segnalare agli sviluppatori l'accaduto in modo che aggiornino l'ebuild di swig.

----------

## funkoolow

ho provato la soluzione del package.provided ma non sembra funzionare, mi chiede lo stesso di emergere il dev-php/php. Una che invece sembra andare bene è quella di disabilitare il supporto php a swig. La cosa ancora strana è che ora però il dev-php/php mi è richiesto da dev-php/PEAR-PHP a sua volta richiesto da mail-client/squirrelmail.

Dato che non mi serviva più a molto, ho provveduto a disinstallarlo. a catena ho rimosso pure dev-php/PEAR-DB che, stando a quanto riportava equery -C d dev-php/PEAR-DB era richiesto solo da squirrelmail.

il risultato finale è questo:

```
emerge -puDt world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/ethereal-0.10.13-r2 [0.10.13-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/daemontools-0.76-r5 [0.76-r4]

```

quindi, a meno che nei prossimi giorni non escano fuori malfunzionamenti assortiti, ringrazio tutti e provvedo ad aggiungere l'agognato tag al primo post  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Oppure, più semplicemente, disabilita il supporto a PHP per il pacchetto dev-lang/swig, aggiungendo la voce
> 
> ```
> 
> dev-lang/swig -php
> ...

 

Ho controllato in bugs.gentoo.org , gli ebuild delle versioni >=1.3.24 sono stati aggiornati per quanto riguarda questo problema di PHP. Quello della versione attualmente stabile invece ciccia  :Confused: 

----------

